# Latest on my new modular project.



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I have finally got a solid plan. After some revising I decided to place piesces of 1" rail on top of front, back to match the height 1X6X4" main track board and the around the 1X2" auxiliary track then I plan to place a sheet of 1/4" thick luan plyboard to the undersides of the two track boards. Then will come 3 2"X24" 1x2 stringers under that. This will leave some pocket areas on top of the layout. These are areas that I will set various models of building etc. These will be 9X12" 3/8 Plywood base inserts that I can change out as needed. I will peg these and camafloge where they join. I saw this type of modeling in a book, it was called "jigsaw" modules. I can store them separately in boxes and work on them on my desk. They will also be able to interchange with other "jigsaw" modules elsewhere on my layout. Since the track boards are 1/2" thick I will have 1/8 of some kind of ground filler like for sculptamold. I have uploaded some plans but dont know if they are readable. Sorry if they aren't as I am not sure if this will work.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

*better pix*

I redid the pix and these are better. The shaded area is a logging pond fed by a stream. I plan to build a trestle across the pond and a small bridge over the stream just for fun. It's hard to see but I can go from the inside mainline to the outside mainline. It has two switches and 2 crossovers. I am not sure if I can get the right angles to do this. The mainlines curves are 22" radius. It is just a rough plan. Also the turntable may change. I need to see if I can find a way to run the "Atlas Powered Turntable" with DCC. So much to learn, so much fun!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

IMO that track design looks like nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! I started cutting out and fitting the first module today. It went ok. Still a lot of work to be done but at least I got a start.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the first module is complete and I just figured out how to have folding PVC legs under it. Will post pictures when I finish and lay my track. I have been trying to start a modular train club in our small community and posted an article in our tiny newspaper. I got 4 yes's and 2 maybe and a couple keep me posted. The yes's want my plans for a module so they can start. I also did a "bill of materials" for it. I going with the old adage from the movie "Field of Dreams". . . "If you build it they will come" and hey if they don't I'm still gonna have fun!


----------

